# Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!



## Hein Daddel (7. November 2006)

moin

wir fahren am 11.11.06 von Laboe mit der Dicken Berta raus.
Für alle die das Schiff nicht kennen, es handelt sich hierbei um den Kutter von Starfischer *A.W. Thiemann, "AUWA", *bekannt von Fish & Fun auf DMAX und anderen Angelsendungen. Kein 50 Mann Kutter sondern schön Überschaubar mit 12 Anglern gehts auf Dorschtour und das mit fachmännischem Rat.

Durch Abspringer möchte ich hier noch 3 Plätze anbieten.  Der Preis für die Ausfahrt beläuft sich auf 45€. Klingt viel aber dafür bekommt Ihr auch was fürs Geld. Kein Theater mit einem der 50 Nachbarn sondern Hilfe und Tips vom Profi.

Wir fahren nun zum zweitem mal mit AUWA raus und waren schon von der ersten Tour begeistert.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir per PN melden. Die Abfahrt ist in Laboe. Wer nicht selber Anreisen kann, wir fahren die A7 ab Kassel.

Für weiter Fragen stehe ich natürlich gern zur Verfügung.



Homepage vom Kutter!
http://www.dicke-berta.de/


----------



## alberto (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

mal ganz doof gefragt , fährt denn auwa wieder selber??
zuletzt ist er ja nicht selber rausgefahren , weil er duch seine angelsendung ständig unterwegs war.
wir selber hatten im juni oder juli eine tour mit ihm machen dürfen , es war einfach genial! die 45€ lohnen sich .
ich selbst kann leider nicht mit fahren bei euch da wir selber einen kutter gechartert haben...wünsche euch aber ein fettes petri heil !

Ps: nehmt wattis mit !


----------



## Goettinger (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

grr..wären genau 3..haben aber jetzt ein we später schon was gebucht..*******..naja..beim nächsten mal! wollen aber demnächst die dicke berta auch chartern!


----------



## Hein Daddel (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

hab grad mit AuWA gesprochen und er fährt mit raus.


----------



## Barschfeind (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

Denkt bitte daran, das Auwa keine Drift andert. 
Wenn ihr erst mal in der Abdrift seit bleibt er dieser Seite treu.
Und ich kann nicht mit.
Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiist.
#q#q:r|motz::e:c:c

Aber viel Spass #h


----------



## Skipper47 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

Fahrt ihr mit dem Bus?


----------



## sunny (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*



Barschfeind schrieb:


> Denkt bitte daran, das Auwa keine Drift andert.



Warum denn nicht? Ist ja irgendwie ungerecht.


----------



## Hein Daddel (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

@skippper47
wir fahren mit 2 Autos wo nun noc die Plätze frei sind ab Kassel.

Zu den Driften - denkemal man kann mit Auda sprechen das die Driften im wechsel erfolgen. Sollte ja net das Problem sein. Meine aber auch beim letzten mal hat er gesagt das das mit den Driften wechselt.


Wie sieht das den in Laboe mit Wattis aus? Hab beim letztenmal son kleinen Laden am Hafen gesehn. Weis jemand ob die immer welche dahaben oder die vorbestellt werden müssen.


----------



## Stutenandy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, dann musst du schon vorbestellen, sonst kann es passieren, dass du ohne da stehst, was nicht das erste Mal wäre...


----------



## Hein Daddel (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

hat den zufällig jemand den Namen oder die Nummer von dem Laden?


----------



## Buster (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

*seufz* der Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte.... *in Gedanken schwelg*

Genau so einen Törn auf der Dicken Berta wollte ich schon lange mal machen - gerade weil sie nicht so ein 50-Mann-Stapel-Kutter ist. Ich war zwar noch nie auf nem Kutter zum dorschen - stelle mir das aber recht nett vor - gerade wenn AuWa fährt.
Es kann natürlich gut sein das ich nicht "seefest" bin aber irgendwann werd ich das mal testen.
Momentan hab ich weder Rute noch Rolle geschweige denn Kunstköder für so ne Tour. Dann haperts noch an nem fahrbaren Untersatz - also wird es erstmal ein Traum bleiben... #c  *nochmal seufzt*


----------



## Monsterqualle (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*



Hein Daddel schrieb:


> hat den zufällig jemand den Namen oder die Nummer von dem Laden?


  Der Laden heißt " Förde- Angel-Shop" in Laboe
Der Besitzer so glaube ich " Nagel"

Einfach mal die Auskunft anrufen. Mit obigen Daten habe ich die Nummer immer bekommen, die ich gerade mal wieder nicht zur Hand habe.

Die Öffnungszeiten sind aber nicht die Normalen. Aber zwischen 16:00 - 18:00 Uhr sollte er zu erreichen sein, sofern Kapitän Nagel noch nicht in der Winterpause ist.


----------



## Barschfeind (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*



sunny schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Ist ja irgendwie ungerecht.


Er behauptet es hätte mit den Aufbauten zu tun.!?!
Ich kann das zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber er sagt es.
Evtl. ist hier ja ein schlauer Kopf, der mir das genau erklären kann.????????????????????????


----------



## sunny (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*



Fips III schrieb:


> Vom "Hörensagen" hängt es mit einer gewissen Zuanfälligkeit des Skippers zusammen.
> Nur bei einer Drift hat er keinen Zug im Steuerstand.
> Wie gesagt, habe ich nur gehört. Die Behauptung stammt nicht von mir.



Das wäre ja wohl der Hohn, wenn das stimmt |rolleyes .


----------



## lattenputzer (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

@ Hein Daddel
Falls Du die Telefonnummer vom Förde-Angelshop Laboe noch brauchst:
04343-7819
Der is ttagsüber aber m.W. geschlossen. Am Besten ab 16:00 Uhr versuchen.
Viel Erfolg und bei dem angekündigten Wind nicht zu viel :v


----------



## Hein Daddel (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

@lattenputzer

danke für die Nummer

hoffe net das es zu schlimm wird und sich keiner mehr zurückhalten kann:v


----------



## Hein Daddel (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

keiner lust auf nen spontanen Trip nach Laboe??
Der Platz nun für 35€.


----------



## Ines (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

Wann fahrt ihr los, wann kommt ihr wieder?
Wie seestabil ist die Dicke Berta, sagen wir mal, verglichen mit der Sirius (die habe ich bei 5-6 Windstärken immerhin auch kennengelernt)?

Ines


----------



## Hein Daddel (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

abfahrt ist so um 7.30 und rein kommt die wieder um 16.30

zur seefestigkeit ?!?  länge 15m breite 5m - kann schon etwas schauckeln aber genauers kann ich dir da net sagen


----------



## gerwinator (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

moin
also ich hätte auch ma tierisch lust mit auwa rauszufahren, ich glaub mit dem kann man spaß haben 
leider erst heute gelesen und leider dicken schnubben... |krank: 

grüßt ihn ma von mir |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Hein Daddel (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

scheint schlechtes wetter zu geben

tour ist abgesagt worden da er morgen net rausfahren kann.

so ein mist aber auch:c


----------



## Barschfeind (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

Wenn ihr das noch mal vor habt, komme ich mit, wenn ich darf.


----------



## Goettinger (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

@hein daddel

wie sieht das denn nun aus mit euch? hast mal bei der silverland angefragt oder hast jetzt doch kein interesse mehr?


----------



## Barschfeind (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

Moment fahrt ihr schon am 18. oder 19.11 mit der D.B raus ?


----------



## Goettinger (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

nein..nicht mit der dicken berta..mit der silverland von fehmarn..


----------



## Barschfeind (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

Schade, dann wünsche ich euch viel spass.
Mit der D.B wäre ich mitgekommen. Fehmarn sit nicht mein Ding.
Also bis denne mal.


----------



## KielerAngler21 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

Weiss vielleicht jemand wann die sirius in laboe wieder fährt!!!!
gruss KielerAngler21



Eat... Sleep.... go Fishing!!!!


----------



## degl (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*

@KielerAngler

Nie Mehr.....leider

gruß degl


----------



## Barschfeind (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kuttertour Dicke Berta Laboe !! Es sind noch Plätze FREI !!!*



KielerAngler21 schrieb:


> Weiss vielleicht jemand wann die sirius in laboe wieder fährt!!!!
> gruss KielerAngler21
> 
> 
> ...


Schaue mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86051&highlight=Sirius


----------

